# General > The Literature Network >  Problems with site

## Jay

Hi Chris,
lately I've been having problems with loading the site. First it doesn't even load (when using Mozilla 1.6 here at uni) and now when I'm on IE and while trying to read an PM it says: (actually, it says that when I click the Private Messages linky)



> There seems to have been a slight problem with the Literature Network Forums database.
> Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.
> 
> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience.


After refreshing (a few... dozen... times  :Tongue: ), it still keeps saying that. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?

----------


## Jay

Ahem, so I found out I should be happy to be able to access the site at all as some people can't. So please, consider myself kind of deleting my previous rant, ahem.

----------


## kilted exile

I only use Firefox, and have had no problems recently.

----------


## Jay

Yeah, I have Firefox on my lappy, but uni comps don't have it. I still can't get into PMing and there are still some people who can't even get here. Something's gotta be going on.

----------


## subterranean

Yesterday I could not login at all...Error on page...

Is it has something to do with the increasing number of posts? (just being smart arse  :Wink:  )

----------


## Admin

Its a recurring server error and I was on vacation so I didn't notice it until just now....

----------


## mono

> Yesterday I could not login at all...Error on page...


I received this same error all day yesterday. What a relief, as I thought the cause led to only my computer.  :Eek: 
Oh well, no worries.

----------


## Molko

Same! I was so upset when I couldnt access this site yesterday. I kept thinking that my computer was being riduclous again. Im so relieved now  :Smile:

----------


## Jay

Wasn't able to access the site yesterday at all as well  :Bawling: 

YES!!! How I missed this place!

 :Wave:  Welcome back, Chris, and thanks for sorting the problem out *hugs*
Hope you had a nice time  :Smile:

----------


## baddad

hmmmm.....today I am having to re-sign in every time I wish to reply to a thread. Logging on initailly is not enough it seems. Logging on repeatedly, each and every time to each and every thread is getting a little annoying. But perhaps it is just me/my computer??

----------


## Sitaram

> hmmmm.....today I am having to re-sign in every time I wish to reply to a thread. Logging on initailly is not enough it seems. Logging on repeatedly, each and every time to each and every thread is getting a little annoying. But perhaps it is just me/my computer??



It sounds like perhaps your machine is constantly deleting whatever cookie it is that keeps you logged in. Is it your own private machine (I mean, do others use it who may have installed something or changed something).

Do you have good anti-virus software that you update and run at least weekly, to help rule out some kind of virus or trojan problem?

I was on all day yesterday, and had no problems.

I once had a problem where I could not log in to a certain message board, and the problem was only fixed when I went into browser options and told it to delete all cookies. I think that boards software changed, and an old version of their cookie needed to be deleted. But that problem does not sound like this problem. 

Perhaps if you installed a different type of browser (e.g. Netscape, if you are not using Netscape, or Microsoft if you are not using Microsoft, or Opera... etc)... or even reinstalling. Or checking your browser options settings regarding cookies... 

It sounds like Chris Beasely and his programmer are quite expert, since this forum software is so rock solid and hacker free. I am sure they will see your post and give you even better advice.

----------


## Admin

Sometimes my cookies get messed up after a power outage shuts my computer down regularly.

Try restarting, and make sure you click the "Remember me" box when signing in. If that doesn't work delete all cookies and start from scratch.

----------


## baddad

gracias Chris, as always, your right on top of things..........have a wobbly pop...its on me...

----------

